# Most Realistic Furry Makeup



## Rivercoon (Oct 18, 2017)

What do you think is the most realistic looking furry character(s) you have seen depicted on a screen using practical effects (makeup not CGI). 

I'd have to put the Sisters of Plentitude and Thomas Kincade Brannigan from Dr. Who at the top of my list.
Can anyone point out better?

http://www.themakeupgallery.info/fantasy/beast/cat/whohame.htm
tardis.wikia.com: Thomas Kincade Brannigan


----------



## Egon1982 (Oct 24, 2017)

What about Ron Perlman's vincent from the 80s Beauty and the Beast series?


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 31, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> What about Ron Perlman's vincent from the 80s Beauty and the Beast series?


Still a lot of skin showing if you look close.  More monster than anthro.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 1, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Still a lot of skin showing if you look close.  More monster than anthro.


How about Vastra on Doctor Who?


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 1, 2017)

Dr Who New Earth 

The Sisters of Plenitude


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 1, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> How about Vastra on Doctor Who?



Good makeup, but scaly,  not furry.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 17, 2022)

A new contender, SEXY BEASTS!


----------

